# aquarium safe, toy ball



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi guys and gals, so I have heard of this before but then also saw a video on YouTube...some people put a little ball into their aquarium and their fish actually "play" with it. Ill be getting a red devil soon and would like to be able to do that as well but I want to make sure I get the right type of ball. Anyone else familiar with this and if so can you help me out? Thanks!


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Do you mean marimo moss ball?


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Does the ball need to float or sink?


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

Actually guys I think I found my answer....it needs to sink. Foosball table balls. Thanks anyway, I appreciate it!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Just make sure the toy ball will be large enough that the fish have no chance of getting it stuck in their mouth as they grow in size.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I enjoy tossing a frisbee for my fish.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Just make sure the frisbee is large enough so the fish won't swollow it.


----------



## RyTheFryGuy (Jan 23, 2015)

Get some algae wafers. My cichlids love them and it's fun watching them swim around with it in there mouths, dropping and catching it


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 1, 2012)

I've seen that foosball thing, dressed up like a soccer ball in a little underwater soccer field, and the fish would push the ball across the field


----------

